# Which Tubulars with a removable core valve?



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking at going tubulars, but want to make sure before I buy tires that the valve core is removable. I know Tufo you can remove, but what about other tires?? I currently ride the Conti GP4000s and would like to keep the same tires, but whats the verdict on these?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Vittoria Corsa EVO CX has a removable valve. Unscrew the red one that comes on the tire and install a complete valve assembly with the required length.

http://www.topeak.com/products/Pumps/PrestaValveExtenderXL


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

19surf74 said:


> Looking at going tubulars, but want to make sure before I buy tires that the valve core is removable. I know Tufo you can remove, but what about other tires?? I currently ride the Conti GP4000s and would like to keep the same tires, but whats the verdict on these?? Thanks in advance!


I just bought the Conti GP 4000 and will be putting them on my Zipp 303's. I just bought vavle extensions for them and i'm good to go as the core is easily removable and hence ready for tire sealant in case of flat.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

Conti Comps, Sprinters, & Podiums have removable cores.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

With my Rubinos its more like the whole valve unscrews, not just the core. They sell different length valves:

http://www.vittoria.com/product/accessories/


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

jwp3476 said:


> Conti Comps, Sprinters, & Podiums have removable cores.


I've heard the Sprinter Gatorskins have removable cores, but the standard Sprinters do not, can anyone confirm or deny this? Thinking about using the Tufo valve extender instead of Zipp and running Stans sealant.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

All of the Sprinters I have (6), the Podium, and the Comps and GP4000s I have had in the past, have/had removable cores.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

All the Conti tubulars, except for the entry level Giro, have removable valve cores.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

cdhbrad said:


> All the Conti tubulars, except for the entry level Giro, have removable valve cores.





jwp3476 said:


> All of the Sprinters I have (6), the Podium, and the Comps and GP4000s I have had in the past, have/had removable cores.


Thanks.


----------

